# Need Fender Help



## 65ProStreet (Jan 29, 2007)

Been lurker for awile now and found some great info here. I have a 65 Lemans and my son has a 65 Tempest in need of two fenders.Not having much luck on my search so if anyone nows where I might find a couple of 65 Fenders Please let me know..

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

65ProStreet said:


> Been lurker for awile now and found some great info here. I have a 65 Lemans and my son has a 65 Tempest in need of two fenders.Not having much luck on my search so if anyone nows where I might find a couple of 65 Fenders Please let me know..
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to the forum!

Here is a right fender on ebay. I've dealt with the seller a couple times. He does not accept paypal. He says he has a left fender that is in rough condition.

Check with these guys in Tulsa,  Billions and Trillions

Good luck,


----------



## 65ProStreet (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and Thank you for the help.Going to keep my eye on that one..


----------

